# Converting propane fireplace to natural gas



## Amm115 (Jan 2, 2015)

we have a majestic dvt39 rp propane gas log fireplace , which came as a one whole unit and need to convert to natural, however the parts for conversion are no longer produced. We received quotes to replace the entire unit but it was expensive. We were hoping there is some way to buy just an inexpensive natural gas log kit and put it in place of what is there. Does anyone have any simple inexpensive solutions?


----------



## Amm115 (Jan 2, 2015)

Photo of fireplace


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2015)

I suggest you contact an NFI Certified gas Technician. Have him come out & take a look at what you have. The NG regulator head for your SIT valve is probably available, but the model number will be required to ensure that. The NG Pilot Orifice (aka spud) is also going to be available from an industrial gas supply house, The Natural Gas Burner orifice can probably be modified by a gas technician. Reamers, plugs & orifice drills are readily available. If you can locate the owners manual for the appliance the orifice sizes & the LP regulator should be listed in it.


----------

